
Studying to Assist in the Restoration of an Apollo Guidance Computer - kencausey
https://rescue1130.blogspot.com/2018/10/studying-to-assist-in-restoration-of.html
======
imglorp
Fran Blanche has been playing with and reproducing some of this Apollo
hardware. She could use more patrons right now.

[http://www.frantone.com/designwritings/design_writings_LVDC....](http://www.frantone.com/designwritings/design_writings_LVDC.html)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZhRbzDZIDw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZhRbzDZIDw)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWGpF05zhdU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWGpF05zhdU)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEa2CPPIQEM&t=2s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEa2CPPIQEM&t=2s)

etc!

~~~
inamberclad
This got posted on Hackaday a little while ago but Fran is apparently getting
kicked out of her space.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLBhwR_WWB4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLBhwR_WWB4)

And the Hackaday blurb:

"FranLab is closing down! Fran is one of the hardware greats, and she’s being
evicted. If you’ve got 2000sqft of workshop space in Philly you’d like to
spare, you know who to talk to. There will, probably, be a crowdfunding thing
going up shortly, and we’ll post a link when it’s up."

~~~
imglorp
North Philly is doing that thing where landlords of affordable housing kick
everyone out, especially section 8 people, raze the place and put up luxury
units at much higher rent.

eg:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/12/us/politics/section-8-hou...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/12/us/politics/section-8-housing-
vouchers-landlords.html)

------
Animats
There's been an emulator online for years.[1]

[1] [http://svtsim.com/moonjs/agc.html](http://svtsim.com/moonjs/agc.html)

------
userbinator
Schematics of the AGC are available too:
[http://klabs.org/history/ech/agc_schematics/](http://klabs.org/history/ech/agc_schematics/)

------
kencausey
Follow-up:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18214383](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18214383)

